# As minhas melhores fotografias .



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2011 às 16:35)

Tópico onde os membros do MeteoPt irão colocar as melhores fotos tiradas por si proprio.

As minhas que me lembre são estas:

















E as vossas ?


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 21:48)

Deixo aqui algumas que tirei.


----------



## Bonança (10 Mar 2011 às 23:09)




----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2011 às 23:17)

Deixo também um pequeno contributo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (10 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

Deixo a minha, que apesar do macabro tem a sua beleza.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2011 às 00:15)

Lousano disse:


> Deixo a minha, que apesar do macabro tem a sua beleza.



o simbolo do PS 

bem essa nuvem está por cima de um fume de um incendio


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 00:35)

1337 disse:


> o simbolo do PS
> 
> bem essa nuvem está por cima de um fume de um incendio



A nuvem foi formada pelo fumo do incêndio


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

É uma nuvem Pyrocumulus.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> É uma nuvem Pyrocumulus.



Exacto é um pirocumulus. E a foto não é "nova", foi colocada aqui, salvo erro, em Agosto ou Setembro de 2009.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mar 2011 às 18:18)

Magnificas imagens até agora.


----------



## Norther (11 Mar 2011 às 21:06)

uma tarde de trovoada



 

ventos muito fortes depois de um valente nevão na Serra da Estrela, em caminhada



 

Barragem do Viriato, Serra da Estrela



 

enquanto na Cova da Beira imperava o mau tempo na Serra éra assim 


 



 



 

fotos tiradas ao longo de 8 anos com diferentes máquinas fotográficas em caminhadas pela serra da Estrela


----------



## fhff (11 Mar 2011 às 22:03)

Aqui fica uma. Estou no início e à espera de nova máquina, que seja mais capaz!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

Espectáculo de fotografias


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

andres disse:


> Espectáculo de fotografias


----------



## Chingula (12 Mar 2011 às 01:05)

Geiras disse:


> A nuvem foi formada pelo fumo do incêndio



Vai-me desculpar, mas a nuvem foi formada pela condensação do vapor de água, resultante do incendio florestal.
A fotografia é espectacular, o fumo (particulas sólidas) resultantes da combustão incompleta do material orgânico (maioritariamente árvores), não ascende, nesta situação, a níveis muito elevados.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 01:25)

Chingula disse:


> Vai-me desculpar, mas a nuvem foi formada pela condensação do vapor de água, resultante do incendio florestal.
> A fotografia é espectacular, o fumo (particulas sólidas) resultantes da combustão incompleta do material orgânico (maioritariamente árvores), não ascende, nesta situação, a níveis muito elevados.



Pelo que percebi, o 1337 deu a entender que por acaso uma nuvem estava por ali na altura em que o incêndio deflagrava. Eu apenas quis dizer que a nuvem estava relacionada com o fumo


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2011 às 01:49)

Chingula disse:


> Vai-me desculpar, mas a nuvem foi formada pela condensação do vapor de água, resultante do incendio florestal.
> A fotografia é espectacular, o fumo (particulas sólidas) resultantes da combustão incompleta do material orgânico (maioritariamente árvores), não ascende, nesta situação, a níveis muito elevados.



Se tiverem curiosidade, retiro fotos do local de incêncio para verificarem a "explosão de calor" que se verificou no local. Isso explica a introdução rápida de calor, a camadas mais altas e frias, onde existia muita humidade.


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2011 às 13:10)

O Outono no Covão D`Metade onde nasce rio Zêzere







Sanatório que fica ao cimo da encosta da Covilhã a 1220 metros e que se encontra agora em construção para dar lugar a uma pousada com mais de 90 quartos



 

Nas Penhas da Saúde 2009





fotos tiradas com diferentes máquinas fotográficas em caminhadas pela serra da Estrela


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 17:10)

Mas que excelentes fotos, *Norther*


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

Aqui ficam algumas da minha galeria de fotos:


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:17)

Muito bom ecobcg, Parabéns


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

Grandes fotos ECO... 

Lindissimas de facto...


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 10:01)

Não têm nada de meteorológico, mas as melhores vêm depois, estas no Porto, na Torre dos Clérigos são as primeiras.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 11:38)

Pedro, as duas fotos têm um certo "charme", parabéns


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

aqui fica o meu contributo!


----------



## fhff (13 Mar 2011 às 16:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aqui fica o meu contributo!



Boas fotos, Charlie. Por curiosidade, onde tiraste a primeira?

Obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 17:01)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## Costa (13 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

fhff disse:


> Boas fotos, Charlie. Por curiosidade, onde tiraste a primeira?
> 
> Obrigado



É o Santuário da Senhora da Peneda no Gerês


----------



## fhff (13 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

Costa disse:


> É o Santuário da Senhora da Peneda no Gerês



Obrigado. Uma zona que quero explorar em breve, pois já não vou lá desde criança.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2011 às 09:30)

Mais uma ou duas:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 21:33)

Algumas das minhas meteofotos:

*Évora (15/3/2011)*
































*Portalegre (5/4/2011)*


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

Aqui ficam algumas das minhas fotos meteo:


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 01:33)

Belas fotos.


----------



## nelson972 (6 Abr 2011 às 12:43)

Algumas fotos meteo que acho interessantes  


























Apreciem


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

nelson972 disse:


> Algumas fotos meteo que acho interessantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exelente, parabéns


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Outra minha :


----------

